# Protective beanie



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you actually want to protect your head just get a helment, protective beanies wont do shit.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah dude just get a helmet


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

Look up helt-pro helms. I got my helmet from them and it looks like a beenie. They have changeable covers for them. German company ships world wide!!!


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Just out of interest why would you prefer not to get a helmet? If you are knocking yourself out it really would be sensible before you put looking cool over your safety and it does some serious damage?

I'm not saying you should have to wear a helmet all the time, like when you are taking it easy and just riding with friends I certainly don't, but at times when things get a little more hardcore think of it as sensible protection, like a condom  not ideal but way better than the potential consequences!!!


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

ya man just get a low profile helmet and throw your hood over that shit.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

helt pro looks awesome....gotta have one, or two, or...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

scottb7 said:


> helt pro looks awesome....gotta have one, or two, or...


THIS is what you think looks _awesome?_ Were you being sarcastic?









Y'all weird. 
:laugh:


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

this is the one i like. but maybe i should cover mine.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

That's the cool thing about boarding... Wear what you want and f the haters. Still think it's fugly. :laugh:


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

zed said:


> I have knocked myself out a few times...I'd prefer not to get a helmet


wow, just wow, you have knocked yourself out (more than once) and still your "style," rates higher than your safety.

Pay attention to RGIII

NFL QB's ON FACEBOOK: THE INEVITABLE SEQUEL - ProFootballmock.com - ProFootballMock.com


----------



## offtharailz (Jun 4, 2013)

nothing cool about having a sleep in the snow after smashing your head.
get a proper helmet buddy


----------

